# Newbie Question



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Why are people so addicted to crypt's? I am a new planted tank person and was just curious why crypts over the 1000's of others? Thesy really don't look all that special (no offense intended ).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Actually, new research has shown that a significant portion of the population can become addicted to crypts simply by touch. Particularly after handling the very commonly found Cryptocoryne affinis plant sold in many pet shops. The plants have been found to release a chemical compound that is similar in its strength to the highly addictive cocaine that has been banned in many countries. The chemical is skin permeable and acts directly on the cerebellum and frontal lobe within a few minutes. 

Some of the most common symptoms are: 

1) Euphoria when handling crypts (among advanced cases some have been known to show euphoric feelings when thinking about crypts)
2) Obsessive behavior involving, but not limited to; collecting multiple species of crypts, maintaining many individual plants, and fantasizing about acquiring new species.
3) Other symptoms may include: reduced drive for normal daily activities, spending large amounts of time caring for plants, and denial about one’s addiction.

As of yet no legal action has been taken to protect people from this type of drug. "Cryptofilia" as it has begun to be called can be quite disabling. 

There is no cure as of yet!!

Be careful when near Cryptocoryne species and don't touch one without gloves or unless you really have to!!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

ound: Love your answer Zapins!

On a more serious note, I like them because they are darn near foolproof. The most common crypts come in a range of sizes, colors and textures, can grow in lower light areas that other plants won't, have a nice shape, and require no special care as long as they have a nutritious substrate (or root tabs). Unlike sword plants which almost invariably outgrow a tank, there are a number of crypts that stay quite small so you can get the look of a rosette plant without overwhelming the tank. Other than the initial adjustment period when the crypt might melt, they are quite easy to care for.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm...who wants to trade Florida pond plants for Crypts?


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

got pics of those plants? I have crypts


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been wondering why I have become addicted to them myself... now, thanks to Zapins, I understand why! 

I actually got hooked when I found one that came from a trade, it grew from nothing, literally grew from thin air. Now I have a meager collection... both emersed and submersed growing well. I am always looking for more, but the cool/rare species are hard to come by. 

The hunt is almost as enjoyable as the keeping.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is how they never look ratty.

I find crypt melt to be a good thing at times. Instead of looking "old" the leaf simply disappears. Crypts are sometimes labeled "swords for snobs" but I find that they can be a good substitute for a sword in tanks where you don't want to be pulling out the ugly old leaves all the time. One tank I have, the swords grow well but the older leaves loose their redness and become a lace of snail eaten gucky stuff, while my crypts continue to look well kept and maintain their red for the lifetime of the leaf. Therefore, I consider (at least the LFS strains) to be swords for lazy people like me.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

When i first started keeping aquariums c. wendtii 'green' was one of a very small number of plants I could keep at at 0.5W/gal in my main tank and in ambient room lighting (in a basement apartment no less!) in my betta tank. since then I've been amazed at how much variety there is among crypts - even within the same plant in different conditions! So far I've had decent luck with everything I've tried except c. ciliata submersed (though it looks to be bouncing back which is amazing since it didn't have any leaves or roots for a while... another great thing about crypts  )

As for them not looking very "special" - once you've built up a decent collection you will start to see differences between them all and find ways to use them in an aquascape ranging from val substitute (spiralis) to sword sub (ciliata, cordata etc), mid-ground plant from wendtii etc, foreground plant with colours ranging from green to brown, bronza, green with brown, pink, etc.

and then you'll find yourself going into stores and you'll see a crypt you haven't seen before and buy it without know why, or where you'll put it... and by then it's too late :heh:


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

i just got hooked with all the crypt craze! not looking special, but somehow there is a thing that attracts me unlike other plants...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I like them because they I am addicted to Aroids in general, and love keeping aqauriums/semi aquariums. So now I can mix the two hobbies.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Sometimes they are quite colorful.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

another newbie question...

can these plant be sent through post say from on western country to another country say south east asia by normal snail mail or something similar?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I like them for a number or reasons although I have only kept them for a couple of years now. 

First, to me they are the perfect looking aquarium plant; they just seem to look so 'aquatic' like. 

Second, I have found they are amazingly robust. The dreaded 'crypt rot' is kind of upsetting at first especially if you have a nice, full plant but mine have always grown back again the few times I have experienced it. I have also trimmed large crypts of all their leaves and the replanted base will continue to regrow again. Also they don't need much light at all so they are perfect for smaller aquaria and/or where you might not want to spend a fortune upgrading lighting.

Third, the different color varieties offer nice contrast and aquascaping options.

Fourth, for some reason I just get a sense of satisfaction when they are growing healthy.


----------

